# Flying Carp Field Trip...



## jerry russell (Feb 27, 2015)

We are planning a trip in 
July to shoot the flying (silver) carp.  My research has a couple places narrowed down to The Illinois River near Peoria IL and possibly the area near Kentucky Lake.

My question is this,  does anyone have any FIRST HAND experience that could help with choosing a location? 

I do not need a guide just info on towns/river systems. 

Thanks


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2015)

i saw them cruising at the kentucky (dam) village last summer at a kayak fishing tournament and also tons of big grass carp. i REALLY hated having my rod instead of my bow.  lake barkely is close and the river system as well. lots of options and a nice place to stay !


----------



## markland (Mar 24, 2015)

Jerry give me a call, I know this info.  Spend at least 2-3 trips a year to KY shooting and did a trip last summer to Henry, IL on the IL river shooting them as well.


----------

